

Reflections on Social Networks and How People Use Them - antichaos
http://piaw.blogspot.com/2011/08/reflections-on-social-networks-and-how.html

======
faitswulff
While I do agree with his assessment of G+'s circles invoking the paradox of
choice, I find the subsequent hypothetical situation and anecdotal usage
scenario all too easy to poke holes in. And the implication in the final
paragraph is that he, and he alone, understands why Facebook has been so
successful, which is irritatingly self-assured.

In short, really? You're basing estimations of G+'s success on your dating
experiences?

